# Draftkings PGA



## djw2033 (Jun 9, 2015)

Anyone playing this week? Did pretty good with my Dustin Johnson pick last major. Maybe we can get a strategy thread going into Thursday? If your thinking about signing up all new users grab a free ticket to the Draftkings Millionaire Maker this week($20 dollar value) with the link below.

https://www.draftkings.com/r/DJW2033

I guess with the way Speith in playing, he is a must play eh?


----------



## djw2033 (Jun 9, 2015)

bump? anyone?


----------



## djw2033 (Jun 9, 2015)

last chance about to fill


----------

